# MEDICAL COLLEGES IN LAHORE



## tauhid

Hey i was just browsing through the net the other day, and i came across this medical college in lhr, CMH Lahore Medical College, apparently, its the shit! as they say, the faculty is really good, the facilities and equipment are just off the hook, and ive also heard that its going to be affiliated with King Edward Medical University, they've already selected their first batch of the 06/07 session, but anyone applying next year should definetly take a look! i personally think its going to be a heck of a college, besides its got the CMH hospital as its teaching hospital (1000 bed) which is the oldest medical institution in the country, older than mayo hospital!, anyways heres the site, www.cmhlahore.com!

p.s two really good professors (Anatomy and Physiology) have left AMC (Army Medical College -NUST) and are on the faulty list of CMH.


----------



## UltraSpy

Is this college in the IMED - FAIMER list? If it isn't it would be useless to study there cuz you can't go back to the U.S. with a school thats not in the IMED list. Anyhow its looks pretty good from the three tiny pictures.


----------



## purpleprism

Sounds great -- however one word of caution -- they have not been recognized by the Pakistani Medical & Dental Council (PM&DC) yet.

This doesn't mean they will be denied membership -- it just means that they have applied and PM&DC hasn't ruled either way on them yet.

Unless you have a lot of trust in the school's administration being recognized while you're studying there, it would be prudent to attend a college which has already been recognized instead.


----------



## Sadaf

I checked out CMH Lahore Medical College...it seems nice. But i was shocked to see that many forgeiners applyed even though its new college. well if it becomes accredited by next year i think i might apply to it.


----------



## Sadaf

*MEDICAL COLLEGES IN LAHORE: King Edwards, Allama Iqbal, FJMC, LMC,FMMC*

ANy one planing on applying to medical colleges in Lahore???
What have u heard about the private colleges?
How tough is admission??


----------



## tauhid

yea, umm, its not on the list as u suggested ultra spy, but as soon as it gets recognized by the pmdc it will be up there, as it will be affiliated with KEMU which is on the list. And trust me CMH will have no problems getting recognized by the PMDC as its run by the army, and well all of u know, how much power the army have , they just have to start their classes for pmdc to do anything, coz otherwise they cant, if the classes havnt started, coz it would look to obvious! all in all , i think its cool!


----------



## Doc_Ammara

tauhid you are pretty right !


----------



## UltraSpy

I dont know if this goes here or not, but there is another government college in Lahore called Services Institute of Medical Sciences (SIMS). Its a government college, and their website says that it has been, "provisionally recognized by Pakistan Medical and Dental Council." Although they are not on the FAIMER list. Anyways its looks like a very good college, and just thought if you guys would like to know.


----------



## Rehan

This thread can now serve as a discussion for all medical colleges in Lahore. So far on the list we have: 

Colleges run by the Govt of Pakistan
 King Edward Medical University
 Allama Iqbal Medical College
 Services Institute of Medical Sciences
 Fatima Jinnah Medical College (Females ONLY)

Private Medical Colleges
 Lahore Medical & Dental College
 Fatima Memorial Medical College
 CMH Lahore Medical College

Are we missing anything? #happy


----------



## Sadaf

Is SIMS accredited?? My friend told me that if u are planning on applyin to a private college in Lahore the best is SIMS because the goverment created it or somthing lke that but then again i remembered when check last time it was not accredited.


----------



## Rehan

Sadaf said:


> Is SIMS accredited?? My friend told me that if u are planning on applyin to a private college in Lahore the best is SIMS because the goverment created it or somthing lke that but then again i remembered when check last time it was not accredited.


SIMS falls under the control of the Health Ministry of the Government of Punjab and is accredited. You won't ever have to worry about a govt. college being accredited -- it's like the left hand telling the right hand its ok #wink


----------



## Doc_Ammara

yah.SIMS is accredited,no need to worry about the thing. but i think so far in the private sector,fatima memorial medical college stand out because CMH college is yet to start and LMDC..yah its good but on the average,FMH college is higher on the merit,students prefer it more than LMDC and faculty is really good at FMH,honeslty speaking i dont know much about the faculty there in LMDC.Exceptions are still there nyways


----------



## Sadaf

DOc Ammara,

Yah i agree with u....cuz my cousin she said that FMMC is the best out of all the private collegs in LAHORE and its very hard to get into..!


----------



## Doc_Ammara

the thing is that you may get into these colleges much easier than FMMC ,talking about private ones,but you may find urself in an environment that is not very competitive and feel like" a figure among cyphers".so if you really wanna study at a challanging place,i would advise FMMc is the right place ! at least try your best to get into it if u miss the govt sector and wanna stay at lahore nyways.


----------



## sehat

soundz good!


----------



## Sadaf

I heard a lot of bad things about allam iqbal medical college...hope there not true! But dose anybody know anything about the atmosphere and enviorment!?!?


----------



## Sadaf

im going to pakistan in June 2006 will i have enough time to apply?? and what if i go in the end of june would that be cutting it to close??


----------



## Rehan

Sadaf said:


> im going to pakistan in June 2006 will i have enough time to apply?? and what if i go in the end of june would that be cutting it to close??


That all depends on whether or not you already have your IBCC Equivalence Certificate. The time it takes in getting that really varies depending on their mood, your transcripts, etc. Some people get theirs in 7 days, others get it in a month. I'd say if you go near the beginning of June that would give you a nice safety margin in case something goes wrong at the IBCC office.


----------



## maik7upurz

isnt that a kind of late reply lol. June 2006 is long gonE!!!


----------



## savera87

*help!?!*

hey, i've jst joined this forum, and i only WISH i had found out about this website earlier. I wouldn't have to be going thru all the crap that I am now #angry . Newayz to make a long story short, didn't have ANY info on the whole admission process for foreigners when i came to pakistan. all i knew wz abt IBCC....which u all prolli kno is a pain in the @$$! Now my last option is Lahore Medical College i filed an application there, and along with some "sources" shamefully..but that's how things work in pakistan as i've heard and witnessed. I hope to find out soon whether i got in or not...don't find out till the gov't med scools' lists are posted. 
What i need help for now is i need the 411 on LMC.. All i ever heard about was KE, FJMC or AIMC. Can someone plz help me out and let me know, what kind of reputation LMC has, how's the faculty,students, evironment, etc. How well, if at all, do they prepare u for the USMLEs. #baffled I'm really hoping someone can help me out. Cz apparently no one knows nething here, or they don't wana tell u. 


ps. sorry if i'm posting in the wrong thread!
btw..LOVE the smileys! :happy:


----------



## maik7upurz

savera87 said:


> hey, i've jst joined this forum, and i only WISH i had found out about this website earlier. I wouldn't have to be going thru all the crap that I am now #angry . Newayz to make a long story short, didn't have ANY info on the whole admission process for foreigners when i came to pakistan. all i knew wz abt IBCC....which u all prolli kno is a pain in the @$$! Now my last option is Lahore Medical College i filed an application there, and along with some "sources" shamefully..but that's how things work in pakistan as i've heard and witnessed. I hope to find out soon whether i got in or not...don't find out till the gov't med scools' lists are posted.
> What i need help for now is i need the 411 on LMC.. All i ever heard about was KE, FJMC or AIMC. Can someone plz help me out and let me know, what kind of reputation LMC has, how's the faculty,students, evironment, etc. How well, if at all, do they prepare u for the USMLEs. #baffled I'm really hoping someone can help me out. Cz apparently no one knows nething here, or they don't wana tell u.
> 
> 
> ps. sorry if i'm posting in the wrong thread!
> btw..LOVE the smileys! :happy:


Lahore Medical SCHOOL, dont know anything about it.

As for Savera's tlk lik Dis I dunt kn0w n3thin! Anyway. What do you mean by "sources". I think the govt school admission list is already out now. As far as all medical schools in pakistan, the faculty, students, and environment is the same unless your comparing private and govt. Private top class = aga khan, maybe bahria. shifa then. Then you have the private colleges no one heard about be wary of those. Govt colleges which include, KE, AIMC, RMC, you can assume teaching style , students, environment to be all VERY similar. 

Theres also this new medical college iN WAH CANT its private and from what I hear its excellent, they have stolent many of the good "professors" from other colleges, and they under the same university at most govt medical SCHOOLS.#wink


----------



## maik7upurz

Lahore Medical and Dental College :: Index

A forum where you can find out more about LMDC or talk to some students going there.


----------



## Rehan

I've heard some good stuff about Lahore Medical & Dental College. I visited the campus about a year ago and found it to be pretty nice. They're located on the outskirts of Lahore (quite a drive from the center of the city) but its in a nice new and clean area of Lahore that is still being developed.

The campus is right near the hospital and its all a pretty large plot of land that they built the school on. They're private so having anything that size means the place has money and are serious about staying around for a long time -- this isn't a fly-by-night short term school.

I know they're pretty new, newer than a lot of the other private schools in Punjab and probably one of the newest ones in Lahore but so far we haven't heard any bad news about them in terms of losing PM&DC affiliation or being threatened to shut down or anything like that. And when it comes to Pakistani Medical Colleges, usually the rule is that no news is good news.

In terms for preparing you for USMLEs, it depends more on the different departments their technique and style of teaching than the school as a whole. At most private colleges students are usually given exams which are similar to the USMLE's format so that helps out a lot and I'm sure LM&DC would probably do something similar as more and more schools are shifting to that sort of question standard for their exams.

I'm not sure about the student environment or whatnot but I have heard of a few foreign students attending but if you want to go to a school with the most # of foreign students your best choices are probably Baqai Medical College in Karachi or Shifa Medical College in Islamabad.

I do know they have some weird rules such as locking the college gates during the day so that students aren't allowed to leave campus until classes are finished and cutting a person's attendance for a class if they fail the quiz or test in it.


----------



## maik7upurz

LMDC will NOT be using USMLE type questions AT ALL. Since they are affiliated with UHS, the same university RMC and QAMC and Allama Iqbal and Nishtar etc, they have to prepare you to pass THEIR professaional exam. UHS exams are basically 30% mcq's and 60% "short answer" [means write about 2 pages] and 10% internal assessment. The MCQ's are not even USMLE type mcq's at all. Their just mcq's they find in those indian author books or at the back of regular books. The "short answer" questions are very weird, we can post some later on for you to see. 

So unless your going to Aga Khan which definetly prepares you for the USMLE, your not even going to have time to get a USMLE book and study that style too because you will have to kick your ass really hard just to get through the pakistani style exam and then after you graduate spend a year studying for the USMLE all over again. Thats basically how it works here for 99% of the people.


----------



## maik7upurz

Here are some sample papers from LMDC. These are their "send up exams" for third year.


----------



## Doc_Ammara

i think UHS exam is like 40% mcqs,50% Seqs (short essay questions) and 10% internal assessment.In the SEQs,its not like writing 2 or 3 pages,each SEq carries 5 marks and you have just to write down what they have asked from you,no need to beat about the bush or writing the things from A to Z.you just need to write what they are asking for and now-a-days,most of the questions are like "list the types of enzymes and write about one group" or "how the diaphragm develops and name the congenital anomalies associated with it" or "draw a diagram showing how the catecholamines are degraded in the body".this is how they ask you in the prof exam theory paper,u can ans. such questions in few lines or a single page even,but the paper which is shown above is a send-up paper and the pattern for that varies from college to college.some ask more clinically oriented questions,other emphasize on basic sciences,etc. and thats usually different from the pattern which UHS is now trying to follow.
but one thing to mention,how much this pattern of UHS is useful for UMSLE or PLab,dont have any idea about that .


----------



## maik7upurz

Doc_Ammara said:


> i think UHS exam is like 40% mcqs,50% Seqs (short essay questions) and 10% internal assessment.In the SEQs,its not like writing 2 or 3 pages,each SEq carries 5 marks and you have just to write down what they have asked from you,no need to beat about the bush or writing the things from A to Z.you just need to write what they are asking for and now-a-days,most of the questions are like "list the types of enzymes and write about one group" or "how the diaphragm develops and name the congenital anomalies associated with it" or "draw a diagram showing how the catecholamines are degraded in the body".this is how they ask you in the prof exam theory paper,u can ans. such questions in few lines or a single page even,but the paper which is shown above is a send-up paper and the pattern for that varies from college to college.some ask more clinically oriented questions,other emphasize on basic sciences,etc. and thats usually different from the pattern which UHS is now trying to follow.
> but one thing to mention,how much this pattern of UHS is useful for UMSLE or PLab,dont have any idea about that .


It is different for different subjects #yes In first and second year it is 50% mcq, while in 3rd year it is 30% mcq. Internal marks are divided with half going to paper and half to practical. It is 10% of the ENTIRE practical/viva PLUS paper so 5% of it goes to paper 5% goes to prac/viva.

AND YES, they are not SHORT answer, you still have to beat around the bush. You cannot write just the answer for MOST questions, you have to write a lot to get marks.

And the send up paper above is similar for ALL colleges. I can post them all and you can compare yourself. UHS prof comes very similar to these questions. 

And again, useless for USMLE. Clinical questions where you have to think rarely show up.

So I will leave you with this. MAKE 7.... UP YOURS!


----------



## malik_saabjee

i know a lot about LMDC n i'll tell u every bit of it, because i didnt get admission in it....nor did my other a-level friends scoring more than 900 equivalent....but guess wat....there was this frnd of ours, he had 800 equivalent (also an a-level student)....his entrance test didnt go on well...... ours was good......but when the result came, we really came to know the real face of the so-called LAHORE MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE. 

the 800-guy passed, n the rest of us 900+ group all dropped out....n herez the reason: SAFARISH

we chose the legal, honest path...but things dun work this way usually in pakistan....

LMDC takes 60% seats on donation n 40% on merit basis (or also called SAFARISH basis)
my dad's frnd's son got a seat in LMDC three months bfore the actual test by donating 7.5 lakhs.....

n i have two friends of my brother studyng in LMDC... n they say wen it comes to academics..... it totally sucks! the campus may be great....activities 24/7......concert ever year...... but with the type of gentry coming there.....therez not a good environment for studies....n well...havnt heard any good repute of its hospitals too.... dun think i'm like spittng up my anger for not being admitted... thats the truth, as wat i know how it is


----------



## malik_saabjee

Fatima Memorial is an excellent option for pvt. medical in lahore....i know some students studying over there n they have really highly-qualified n experienced professors....they also have a great hospital for a good clinical exposure


----------



## savera87

*THANKS A TON!*

wow!! THANKS SOO much everyone and anyone (maik7upurz, maliksaabjee, rehan) who replied and gave any information in relation to LMDC. I have a much better understanding of what the school's about and what goes on in Pakistan (regarding "safarish" and all) I really don't know yet if I'm going to get in right now or not. They've already posted their merit list and seats are full etc etc. It's not like I'm dying to go to LMDC lol.. but it's a desperate last option. I just don't want a year to go to waste, but I think that's what's gona end up happening. When i applied to LMDC the dude (Mr.Asad) who took my app told me that there were slim chances I'd get into the MBBS program and that I could go for the B.D.S program. Right now I just don't wana be a couch potato at home and let my brain go dull #confused , so I'll take whatever I can get, and then apply as a 1st year student next year. 
As for finding a safarish and all that I think it would just be a waste of time after reading about the rep of the scool from maliksaabjee. 
Thanks so much, this forum rocks! 
ps thanks for the heads up with the exam questions and all. 

keep it up guys!! 
savera87


----------



## maik7upurz

Everything in pakistan is a SCHEME.. They even call it that. ie Graceland Housing SCHEME! The ONLY way things gain ANY repute in pakistan is by their track record, forgive my analogies but anything new is alwash fishy due to so many frauds/cons going on that genuine ones dont stick out or become a fraud after a while. 

The only reason why government schools are the most popular choice first of all? Their graduates are doctors practicing all over the world even though their facilities are crap, they have a track record. Also, ALL private colleges besides aga khan have very bad Clinical Learning Experience. Not saying that Shifa is bad, but in comparison to the government schools which have literally an endless amount of patients with all sorts of diseases, and very FEW doctors, well needless to say you get TONS of hands on experience which is what makes Pakistani Medical Schools unique the world over which is why I believe the lack of proper facilities etc at govt schools is highly made up for on the clinical side. Take RMC for example, which is affiliated with 3 hospitals. You almost drown in the clinical setting there.

So for these new schools, its always a risk until they make their own reputation etc, but with the huge rise in the number of people wanting to get an MBBS degree, and the demand for doctors, these schools will keep popping up. 

As far as the BDS, dont take BDS if your mind is set on MBBS, they might just be telling you to go for that as they want to fill those seats up as well. Anyway there are still a ton of medical schools, if not lahore best of luck.


----------



## Doc_Ammara

yah,you are right that there is different distribution of marks for different years of medical school but for 1st year and 2nd year,the details are as follows:
theory paper : 50 marks
MCqs : 40 marks 
internal assessment : 10 marks
then,
viva & practical : 90 marks 
internal assessment : 10 marks.
total : 200 marks 
this is whats the distribution of marks for anatomy and physiology and for biochemistry its total is 150 marks instead of 200.oaky#yes 
talking about the SEQs answer,i still stand on my ground and i say that for MOST of the questions,you hav jus to write the required thing,WITHOUT beating about the bush,if u really want to have GOOD marks.Exceptions are there and for few questions,you may even have to fill up more than 3 pages, but MOst questions are to the point! thats a personal experience and i can proudly say that i got position and distinction as well in UHS, following the above mentioned pattern of answering the questions :happy: .its not about jus filling up the pages to get good marks,you can have good scores even if you know the tacts of how to ans. the given question concisely in a BRIEF description.
UHS is on a way to a new system now,obviously it will take some time to get up to the mark! #yes 
as far as the sendup papers are concerned,they cant be matched with the prof exam paper,because fisrt of all marks distribution is diff in prof paper.secondly,questions can be similar but pattern cant be said to be exaclty the same.diff. colleges take diff. types of send up exams and you cant match them up ,at least with the prof papers and thats true!
(all the above discussion coresponds to govt. medical schools)
Last but not the least,BEING part of a system and just having information about it are TWO DIFFERENT things #grin ! experinces always have some weight#happy !okay


----------



## Doc_Ammara

*well needless to say you get TONS of hands on experience which is what makes Pakistani Medical Schools unique the world over which is why I believe the lack of proper facilities etc at govt schools is highly made up for on the clinical side.*

Absolutely well said !


----------



## maik7upurz

Doc_Ammara said:


> *well needless to say you get TONS of hands on experience which is what makes Pakistani Medical Schools unique the world over which is why I believe the lack of proper facilities etc at govt schools is highly made up for on the clinical side.*
> 
> Absolutely well said !


What SCHOOL.. excuse me.. college. do you go to#eek


----------



## Rehan

I think she goes to Nishtar in Multan if I remember correctly...


----------



## maik7upurz

Rehan said:


> I think she goes to Nishtar in Multan if I remember correctly...


Haha I know what city Nishtar is in =P One Hot hell!!! Even in winter. Their students are always striking and protesting against UHS, wish the other colleges would do the same.


----------



## malik_saabjee

my dad's friend is the PMDC secretary...n regardng the over-all affiliation topic...he says LMDC n other medical colleges in lahore r havng problms with the UHS... 

baqai is the oldest private medical college and now a university...shifa iz soon to become a university as wat i'v heard....


----------



## maik7upurz

I dont know what the deal is with all these colleges wanting to become their "own university". Heck, I dont know the definition of a university in Pakistan!!! Khyber and King Edward took 50 years to become their own, and whatever that means as well. And UHS, well its just an excuse for the government to make a few of their best buddy doctor friends in "some high position" to do nothing.

Just read the UHS website... "the latest state of the art teaching methods". I wish they would elaborate some more haha.


----------



## Rehan

malik_saabjee said:


> my dad's friend is the PMDC secretary...n regardng the over-all affiliation topic...he says LMDC n other medical colleges in lahore r havng problms with the UHS...
> 
> baqai is the oldest private medical college and now a university...shifa iz soon to become a university as wat i'v heard....


Yeah, Shifa has been approved to become its own university.


----------



## savera87

*need info on FMH med college!!!!*

life plays som crazy tricks on us sometimez! "hum soch thay kuch hai aur hota kuch aur!!" #roll gosh that's jst soo tru. Ok i'll get to the point here lol, soo thought i was gona get into LMDC (school college watever) but didn't hear any reply from them and I jst got so hopeless. I jst thought crap my whole yr's gona go to waste, I guess i jst have to go back (to the u.s) My dad told me to jst find out the merit list and results of the private schools. I just randomly called FMHCMD to ask about their merit list for foreigners etc. I was just asking for future reference and it turned out to be that he told to bring all my documents to the school and that maybe i could get admission!! I was soo psyched! Well to make a longer story short. I got admission into FMHCMD n I'm exited but reely i dont kno diddly about the school and what to expect!! regarding the faculty, students, enviornment, etc! so can someone PLZZ jst give me any sort of info they hav of the college. And it would be reely helpful if someone actually from FMHCMD could help me out!! THANKS in advance!
much luv,
savera87 :happy:


----------



## Rehan

Savera87, congratulations on your admission to Fatima Memorial!

To help everyone here who will be applying next year, can you please give us your IBCC score and high school GPA and anything else that was relevant to your admission?


----------



## Doc_Ammara

Congrats Savera! thats good to hear !
well you dont need to worry at all now and just sit back and relax till your classes start because you are now into a good medical college ,really i mean it! they have a good faculty there and definitely a competitive environment for the students,really thats true.you will find it a better place to study at because govt. medical colleges are not so easy to adjust in i must say esp. for the foreigners.so you r lucky to get into FHM,standarized education+living too (hopefully).
yah,i do have some friends studying there,they are all locals,so if u need any kinda help,feel free to tell.okay 
Smile!


----------



## Smeer

Hey salam all !

savera87 , CONGRATZ! I'm really really glad you got in to Fatima Memorial, keep us posted on what it's like and how it's goin', hope you have a great time and study hard! Btw, my cousin in Pak just got into Fatima memorial too, her name's Samaha, lemme know if u meet her hahah ^_^

Congrats again !


----------



## malik_saabjee

Congratulations Savera...

You must'v toured the campus already....quite crappy. But don't lose heart, academic-wise I'v been hearing quite a lot about Fatima Memorial. A friend of mine would be in your class too. Students of FM have been giving outstanding results in the UHS exams as well holding distinctions in the final prof. And then, they have a pretty good hospital for your clinical exposure.


----------



## Sadaf

my cousin also goes to fatima memorial and acts lke its the best place in the world...so it must be good.


----------



## malik_saabjee

well just never go to the see the campus...or u'r current impression would overturn


----------



## savera87

*THANKS A TON*

THANK U sooo much for all the congrats!! I've jst completed the 2nd week, nd i feel like i've been in med school forever haha. The faculty IS very helpful and actually TEACH and thrs alot of revision rite now that goes on. I'm still getting adjusted to the teachers, the whole system of practicals and VIVA!! (ahh that word scares me so much) It wz really hard for me atfirst to figure out what book I have to use for each subject. There's so many ppl who say to use this book or that. I still don't kno how in the world i'm gona memorize this stuff. locals here r soo good at memorizing and "rutta" haha. At first all i could think about was 'omg how am i gona pass the uhs profs n stuff' but then i've calmed myself down a lil bit b/c if i keep worrying abt the exam i wont b able to focus abt wats goin on rite now. I'm esp worried b/c our timings r from 8 to 4 which is crazy... cz in the time that i have left.. which subject am i suppose to study? The teachers keep talking about "retaining" info .. after i read something i feel like nothing has been retained lol. Neeway these problems are endless, but i'm sure i'll fgure something out. THANK AGAIN SOO MUCH for the congrats! honestly it made a HUGE difference in my doubts nd uncertainty of FM. 
btw the campus is 'interesting' ..but hey i dont live thr so its all good! 
ps smeer ur cz samaha is def in my class but i dont kno her that wel. 
and malik sabjee wat's ur frnd's name?
thanks again for boosting up my confidence!!:happy:


----------



## maik7upurz

savera87 said:


> THANK U sooo much for all the congrats!! I've jst completed the 2nd week, nd i feel like i've been in med school forever haha. The faculty IS very helpful and actually TEACH and thrs alot of revision rite now that goes on. I'm still getting adjusted to the teachers, the whole system of practicals and VIVA!! (ahh that word scares me so much) It wz really hard for me atfirst to figure out what book I have to use for each subject. There's so many ppl who say to use this book or that. I still don't kno how in the world i'm gona memorize this stuff. locals here r soo good at memorizing and "rutta" haha. At first all i could think about was 'omg how am i gona pass the uhs profs n stuff' but then i've calmed myself down a lil bit b/c if i keep worrying abt the exam i wont b able to focus abt wats goin on rite now. I'm esp worried b/c our timings r from 8 to 4 which is crazy... cz in the time that i have left.. which subject am i suppose to study? The teachers keep talking about "retaining" info .. after i read something i feel like nothing has been retained lol. Neeway these problems are endless, but i'm sure i'll fgure something out. THANK AGAIN SOO MUCH for the congrats! honestly it made a HUGE difference in my doubts nd uncertainty of FM.
> btw the campus is 'interesting' ..but hey i dont live thr so its all good!
> ps smeer ur cz samaha is def in my class but i dont kno her that wel.
> and malik sabjee wat's ur frnd's name?
> thanks again for boosting up my confidence!!:happy:


Heres how you should study.

First off, buy all the books! Make sure you get the UHS University Question books for the first prof, has all the questions they have asked in all their previous exams and lots of times these questions come again and again or similar to them.

Lots of people buy fake pirated books. But your a foreigner right so buy all the original edition, they wont have mistakes in them, better print, and you'll enjoy studying from them a lot more, TRUST ME. I used to buy pirated books only to buy the original ones later, so dont waste money on pirated ones. Buy a few highlighters and stuff as well and highlight and underline stuff. Also while your studying if you see a word you dont know or a word you hear often, write it down, make a list of all those words and look them up from time to time so in the future you will know, it helps a LOT.

*PHYSIOLOGY*​Books to buy.
1. Guyton. The latest edition, big book. Also buy the companion mini guyton book as well, its smaller and you can carry it around easily when you go somewhere on a trip maybe.
2. Sherwood. Available in a few places but not a standard book but good for concepts.
3. A paki author book. Should have one of these for each subject as well as they have all the information from the standard books organized properly and easily for memorization only, DO NOT study from these books but memorize their classifications, it helps a lot.

Divide the entire physiology into systems, ie General Pharma, Autonomic, Blood, etc. Then study each topic on its own, make a list of questions from the university questions and answer them as you go along.​*BIOCHEMISTRY*​Lot of people go about this subject differently, but Ill put it straight. Your best off using two books for this subject. Most pakis will use a paki author book called Mushtaq for this subject. Its a boring book and throws all the information into one chapter. You wont understand crap but basically memorize this book well and you will do fine.

Lipincott is another book students use.​*ANATOMY*​Well this subject is PURE MEMORIZATION. Most pakis will use BD Chaurasia, Snell, or Keith L. Moore. DO NOT USE GREYS !! I know the TV Show is cool but its a big book, good for reference but terrible for UHS exams even though its the standard. I suggest you use BD to memorize, and snell for concept, and Keith L. Moore for the clinical section. Memorize memorize memorize!!!

Most of all dont stress out, relax and do what the other students do and you'll get the hang of it eventually.​​


----------



## malik_saabjee

TO SAVERA: 

his name is usama aslam...

i'v heard they started off with teaching brain, that true?


----------



## Sadaf

malik_saabjee said:


> well just never go to the see the campus...or u'r current impression would overturn


 why is the campus dirty?? dose anyone know how many mbbs students Fatima Memorial accepts yearly?? which one is better FMMC or Lahore Medical?? Oh and Savera my cousin goes to FMMC also her name is mariam shes in her final year any chance u met her??


----------



## malik_saabjee

I think FMH accepts 75 students, and the college building is too small with the hospital inside the premises. I've heard they renovated their cafetaria, which originally looked more like a DHABA, and you have to sit with all the patients around you for a snack. The corridors so narrow that you have to move in a line when moving around with a few friends  Hey I just heard that all, I've never seen the campus actually. 

With the admission requirements of LMDC such as safarish and money (donation), the only students you'll find there will probably be those that couldn't get admission elsewhere. You'll find a lot of SHUGAL and college life, but never a good competitive academic environment. Also these colleges such as LMDC and FMH are not well-recognized internationally. 

FMH is better in terms of teaching and environment. 

To be more statistical, FMH students every year take more positions in the UHS exams and give a far better result than LMDC. According to a UHS examiner, LMDC students KNOW NOTHING.

If you intend to study medical in Lahore, I'll strongly advice you the new medical college, CMH Medical College Lahore.


----------



## Smeer

hhahahah severa that's so awesome that samaha is in u're class! introduce u'reself to her, she's really really really nice and a cool person to talk to. let her kno u kno me and if she gives you any trouble, let me kno, i'll set her straight lol. i can only imagine how hard it must be for you right now but you've made it this far and you've handled it so well, i think you'll be fine. study hard and keep in touch ! oh yea and lemme kno if my cuz says anythin behind my back hehehe (lol jk). good luck !

btw, is u're real name severa or is it just u're username?


----------



## savera87

first off, thanks maik7upurz for the advice, i'll def. try to stick to something, but "ahista ahista' haha i think i'm getting the hang of it and wat i need to do. Finaly figuring out some routine with lectures, practicals and tests. THANKS again tho! #laugh 

to smeer, yeah it is awsum! small world huh! haha and coincidently i DID talk to her today, supposedly she jst came back from saudi arab. She missed out on a lot but we'll help her out. funnie rite, i'm lost myself but still i'm sayin i'll help her out loll. Yeah she is reely sweet. Haha she wz pretty shocked to hear me say ur name, i wz like do u hav a cz named smeer. n she wz like wttt with a reely puzzled look on her face like how in the world do u kno my cz!!?? haha but yeah i'll keep u posted ;-) haha #wink 
btw, yes my name is not savera (i jst lik the name alot lol) my name is anam (thrs like 6 in our frekin "mbbs" 1st yr class haha)#yes


----------



## Smeer

hahaha glad to kno u're settling in well severa ! thx for keepin me posted heheeh, i just had one more question (if you don't mind, srry for bugging u w/so many lol), where are you from (U.S. or Canada? and if so like which state/province/area) ?


----------



## Sadaf

Savera can u plzz tel me what ur IBCC marks were and did u get all ur IBCC stuff done from lahore..how was the whole process???
plus can anyone tell me do u have to have ur official high school transcript to get ur marks converted cuz im going to pakistan in mid-june but i will not get the official transcript ill end of june--begging og July will that be cutting itto close to the deadline???


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,

Yes, Sadaf, you need your official transcript to have your marks converted. It has to be officially sealed by your school or they won't even take it. See if you can explain the situation to one of your school officials to get it early because without your transcript the IBCC won't do squat. Also if you're taking any AP tests, I would strongly recommend that when you take them, mark that you want to send your scores to the IBCC directly (there's a code for them in the AP Student Pack). That way the IBCC people will get them ASAP and it should take them less time to "verify" your results.


----------



## savera87

Sorry sadaf for not replying earlier. I think you should consult Rehan or maik7upurz for the whole process for foreign students and what not if applying for gov't med colleges. I can tell u specifically what you would need if applying to Fatima Memorial (private institute). Because they're private you hav to take their entrance exam but u can be exempt from those if you have taken SAT subject tests in bio,chem, and physics. Also I had to have my transcript, diploma, passport copies etc, and neother docs that i thought would b helpful for my selection like honors, or awards. generally i kno that the whole process for foreigners should b done thru the embassy .. or higher education comission. Hope i wz of some help :-/


----------



## Sadaf

Im really considering Fatima Memorial..how would u describe it?? I heard the people there are pretty cool..would u agree??


----------



## sabubu

are admissions for CMH lahore medical college closed for 2007-2008?


----------



## tauhid

admissions for 2006/2007 are closed, but admissions for 2007/08 will open in sept/07 or around abt tht time.


----------



## sabubu

thanx.. i went to their website and saw that their admissions were closed and got confused


----------



## Wasanbaloch

Is FMH also known as University of Health Sciences?


----------



## gibbsdonnan

savera87 said:


> hey, i've jst joined this forum, and i only WISH i had found out about this website earlier. I wouldn't have to be going thru all the crap that I am now #angry . Newayz to make a long story short, didn't have ANY info on the whole admission process for foreigners when i came to pakistan. all i knew wz abt IBCC....which u all prolli kno is a pain in the @$$! Now my last option is Lahore Medical College i filed an application there, and along with some "sources" shamefully..but that's how things work in pakistan as i've heard and witnessed. I hope to find out soon whether i got in or not...don't find out till the gov't med scools' lists are posted.
> What i need help for now is i need the 411 on LMC.. All i ever heard about was KE, FJMC or AIMC. Can someone plz help me out and let me know, what kind of reputation LMC has, how's the faculty,students, evironment, etc. How well, if at all, do they prepare u for the USMLEs. #baffled I'm really hoping someone can help me out. Cz apparently no one knows nething here, or they don't wana tell u.
> 
> 
> ps. sorry if i'm posting in the wrong thread!
> 
> 
> 
> btw..LOVE the smileys! :happy:


This thread is a source of a lot of useful information. I tried to visit a lot of web sites to learn about medical colleges of Pakistan and found very outdated informtion but some web sites are very useful as
AYUB MEDICAL COLLEGE

Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore, Pakistan

Admission to Government Medical College of Sindh.

University Of Health Sciences Lahore

Medical Colleges of Punjab

http://pu.edu.pk Punjab University Lahore

Nishtar Medical College, Multan, Pakistan


----------



## cooldude89

IS CMH private, or public, so they need the SAT II's or do they only take IBCC scores.

Can someone rate both private and public med-schools in Lahore.


----------



## tauhid

hey, CMH Lahore Medical College, comes under as a private college, although its run by the army. They do take SAT 2's if ure applying as a foreign student or an Overseas Pakistani, otherwise u have to take their test.

As far as i know, this is how the ranking goes,

1 King Edward Medical University
2 Allama Iqbal Medical College
3 Fatimah Jinnah Medical College
then come the private medical colleges,

LMDC
CMH-LMC
FMH etc.

hope this helps,


----------



## cooldude89

can someone get some real pictures of the college, the interior and exterior?

Tauhid?


----------



## Zara

does anyone know any information about Fatima Jinaah Medical College in LAhore>?


----------



## cooldude89

it is the best for females, is all i know in Lahore!!!


----------



## Smeer

Salam,


cooldude89 said:


> it is the best for females, is all i know in Lahore!!!


From what I've heard, that's definitely true. My dad says FJMC is KE standard for girls because it has been around for just as long (about) -- very well established + good reputation.


----------



## taimur

yup! , my cuzin did it from there and she says it has a pretty good rep worldwide


----------



## Smeer

Hey salam all,

I've gotta decide between going to KEMC on a self-finance seat or AIMC under technical assistance. So far I'm leaning a little more towards AIMC because I hear it's newer and has better facilities than KEMC. I also hear that it's a lot cleaner (which is a major plus for foreigners). On the other hand, KE has the "best gov. college" title.

Any advice/suggestions/comments?


----------



## taimur

hey smeer! id go with ke because it has a better rep overall and i think the location is better...........and just in case u decide upon going to ke give me ur email adres so that we may help each other out


----------



## MastahRiz

I know a Canadian girl at KE in her second or third year. She says foreigners have somewhat a difficult time there, or at least she did. May just be her though...


----------



## squid

sameer,
KE is the best!! however all the girls i know have had an awful time adjusting there. AIMC has a better campus because it relatively new compared to KE also jinnah hospital is in a better condition than mayo (from what i could judge the last time i visited it). but KE became a university this year whereas graduates from AIMC get UHS degree. tough choice.....


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,



taimur said:


> i think the location is better


That's strange, isn't KE in the old part of Lahore/downtown? I'd imagine that such an area wouldn't be as nice/clean as the area where AIMC since AIMC is a little farther out.

Another factor I'm considering is the cost. I'd go to AIMC for $200/year in terms of tuition, whereas it would cost $10,000/year @ KEMC. So I guess another way to look at it is KE worth $9800/year more or not?

*taimur*, I'll def. give you my email/contact info. once I've made my decision  . Where are you from?


----------



## squid

i think you should go visit KE talk to some students there, and make sure you see the dissection halls, lecture rooms and the hostel (if you want room & board).


----------



## Smeer

Salam,

*squid*, no doubt visiting the KE campus and talking to the students is the best way to reach a final decision. I should have done that this summer, but judging from last year's SFS lists, my parents and I didn't think I'd make it in so we didn't consider KE or the need to visit it. The problem is I've started university classes here in Cali so it's gonna be kind of tough to visit. I'm trying to see if I can go even for a little bit just to check things out. But since it's so difficult for me to visit myself I decided I'd ask anyone on this forum for their input since they might know more having heard from others or visited both or either KEMC or AIMC themselves.


----------



## Zara

when do classes start in pakistan?


----------



## cooldude89

dude no offense but you have to be really dumb to go to KE instead of AIMC especially since your going to AIMC for free. American residency programs care nothing for King Edward or AIMC. They regard both the same I have a cousin in AIMC who has a chance to make it to the states easily but my friend in KE had to go through so much crap to get to the US . That proves that it depends on other things rather than the name. Also there is definitely animosity toward foreigners I went to the campus this year and heard 2 American students were kicked out of the college because they failed their send-ups. The teachers tend to be hostile and no one helps you, the exact opposite of AIMC. I'm probably wind up going to AIMC because the atmosphere is a lot better people are nicer and its cleaner more like an American University. KE is around a bad neighborhood things happen there believe me I've had experience. Finally the principle of AIMC is a guy from America so hes making the university much better. There are Air conditioners in the rooms and other facilities like gyms,cafes, book stores, lounges not offered by KE. Look in the end only the degree counts and you'll get the same in both places but on is offering you it for basically free the other 50,000+ dollars your choice.

P.S. if you wish to come to AIMC or have any question personally IM or ask for my email. It tell you and I also wish to get to know my classmates that is if your going to go to AIMC.


----------



## cooldude89

cooldude89 said:


> dude no offense but you have to be really dumb to go to KE instead of AIMC especially since your going to AIMC for free. American residency programs care nothing for King Edward or AIMC. They regard both the same I have a cousin in AIMC who has a chance to make it to the states easily but my friend in KE had to go through so much crap to get to the US . That proves that it depends on other things rather than the name. Also there is definitely animosity toward foreigners I went to the campus this year and heard 2 American students were kicked out of the college because they failed their send-ups. The teachers tend to be hostile and no one helps you, the exact opposite of AIMC. I'm probably wind up going to AIMC because the atmosphere is a lot better people are nicer and its cleaner more like an American University. KE is around a bad neighborhood things happen there believe me I've had experience. Finally the principle of AIMC is a guy from America so hes making the university much better. There are Air conditioners in the rooms and other facilities like gyms,cafes, book stores, lounges not offered by KE. Look in the end only the degree counts and you'll get the same in both places but on is offering you it for basically free the other 50,000+ dollars your choice.
> 
> P.S. if you wish to come to AIMC or have any question personally IM or ask for my email. It tell you and I also wish to get to know my classmates that is if your going to go to AIMC.


KE #shocked AImc#laugh


----------



## Smeer

Salam,

wow thanks for the input, cooldude! You and taimur have been really helpful (unfortunately along opposite ends, lol). I'm glad you both gave me your honest opinions tho, I will really look them over again and talk to my parents about it. I don't mean to upset either of you but it is a tough decision. I do _truly/sincerely_ appreciate the input tho, and I can't stress that enough !

If anyone else has any other insights, please feel free to contribute!


----------



## taimur

KE definately provides a more strict enviroment and thats why is produces top class doctors. tho i hope the thing abt the american kids is just a rumour and anyway they got kicked out cuz they failed


----------



## Rehan

I would personally choose AIMC over KE based solely on the fact that you will save $49,000 over 5 years.

There is no way a $49,000 difference in cost can be justified if you were to objectively compare AIMC vs KEMC on the grounds of facilities, quality of teaching, amount of clinical exposure, and student-to-teacher ratio. Do your parents a favor: choose AIMC. In the end no residency program director in America will care whether you graduated from KEMC or any other college in Pakistan. All that has ever mattered and will continue to matter is your USMLE scores, any publications that you've published and your letters of recommendation.

Congratulations by the way to being offered a seat at both great schools. It's nice to see a long time Med Studentz member make it in! #grin


----------



## taimur

i guess rehan's right bro! 49 grand is a lot of money! go with aimc!

i guess i wont see u in KE weep weep...............................:happy:


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,

Thanks, Rehan #laugh . 
I'm in a bit of a different situation now. The EAD called and said I could take the PTAP (technical assistance, $200/year) seat at KE if I want. Sooo it's pretty much choosing between KEMC and AIMC for the same price.

I'd like to choose KE but I'm concerned that in terms of facilities/cleanliness, I might not like it because it's an older college and having lived in the U.S. my entire life it might be harder for me to get used to it. I'm hearing good things about AIMC in that area, but I don't wanna have that feeling of regret that I could have gone to KE but didn't (if KE turns out not to be so bad).

I know the best thing for me would be to visit. I'm trying to arrange a way for me to go but in the mean time, any more advice would be great (+ thx again to everyone who has already offered it)


----------



## taimur

congrats on getting ptap at ke!

the facility's and level of cleanliness of both colleges are vvery good.they both are very well kept............problems arise in the hostels.....the hostel of KE isnt as good as the hostels at aimc.....but if u can survive hostel conditions at aimc u can also do it at ke. but remember in the end u shud go wherever u feel better...the amriki residency programs couldnt care less...........


----------



## taimur

these are some pics of ke's hostel when last i visited......ps. the guy in some of the pics is not me. the 2nd one is a room of some 5th yr student. the only reason its small is cuz hes the only one living in it if u wana biger room u have to share and oh yeah all the toilets are indian


----------



## MastahRiz

Speaks for itself really.


----------



## Smeer

Hey salam all,

Just a little over 2 more months until the new school year before the medical colleges in Lahore begin their new session, I thought it might be helpful to know who's going to be going this year and/or who's already there, now that the final lists have been posted.

taimur and I are gonna be @ KE , any other Lahoris in the house?


----------



## taimur

yeah! do we got anyone else whose going to aimc, fatima jinnah!


----------



## Indecisive

yea.. i might be going to FJ...im still not sure if i wanna go to pindi though...


----------



## Smeer

Indecisive said:


> yea.. i might be going to FJ...im still not sure if i wanna go to pindi though...


I know what you mean, it sounds like a tough choice! I (kind of) had to choose between AIMC and KE so I know what you're going through. Just be sure that once you make your choice that you don't look back, because that will make you feel worse because whatever you don't choose tends to look good when bad times come, but the truth is every place has it's ups and downs -- you just have to face them when the time comes !


----------



## taimur

the major step is the first one.....getting use to pakistan! if u can do that u can dish it out anywhere!


----------



## Smeer

taimur said:


> the major step is the first one.....getting use to pakistan!


Starting to get really worried about that #sorry


----------



## taimur

dont worry bro! for some its a minor one, i think u will do well


----------



## bkhan08

*SALAAM*

SALAAM. I am currently a senior in high school in texas, USA. I need some information on how to apply and the acceptance rate for medical colleges in Lahore. My grades are OK but not great but i have heard of something called Self-finance, is everyone guranteed that. PLEASE HELp. I am raduating this year INSHAALLAH so wen should i start applying


----------



## Smeer

Salam Bkhan08 !

Glad to hear you're interested in applying to medical schools in Pak.



bkhan08 said:


> I need some information on how to apply and the acceptance rate for medical colleges in Lahore. My grades are OK but not great but i have heard of something called Self-finance, is everyone guranteed that. PLEASE HELp. I am raduating this year INSHAALLAH so wen should i start applying


It's hard to give you an estimate of the acceptance rate at medical colleges in Lahore, since there is no public listing of how many applicants apply every year. *No one* is guaranteed admission, that's for sure.

There's a long process involved which starts with getting your high school grades converted to Pakistani marks through the Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, or *IBCC* as it's better known, in Islamabad. It would be redundant to type out the entire procedure on this post, as there are several threads on this site that have already outlined it and will help you a great deal if you just take the time to search for them. This one here:

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/140-mission-impossible-admission-into-pak-med.html

would be a good place to start.


----------



## bkhan08

THANKS A LOT BUT I MEAN HOW EXACTLY DO THEY RESERVE SEATS FOR STUDENTS


----------



## Smeer

Salam,

They have a fixed number of seats for foreign students at each medical college. They don't "reserve" seats based on who you are, if that's what you mean. For government colleges, what determines whether or not you will get a seat is your IBCC score -- which is a score out of 1100 that tells you how many points your grades are worth by Pakistani standards. That's the only factor that determines whether or not you'll get a seat (for government medical colleges in Punjab) -- so the higher your marks, or the better your grades, the higher your chances of getting into one of the colleges.


----------



## MastahRiz

bkhan08,

Smeer's right about the information he's giving you. He's also right when he says you can easily find this stuff already spelled out clear as day in the other threads. Give all the major ones a thorough read, and if you still have any questions, then let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## bkhan08

THANKS U GUYS. One more question, what should be my gpa by the time i graduate...?


----------



## Smeer

Salam,

If you're applying to a government college, GPA doesn't matter. Just make sure you have As in Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English, and one other subject. If you can't get all As in these classes, try to get as close as all As as you can. But those are the only subjects that matter. If your school offers AP classes, you might want to consider taking them in those subjects and take the AP tests for those classes to get a score of 4 or 5. A 4 or 5 will boost your score. If you odn't think you can do that, just stick with the regular classes in those subjects and strive for As or A+s.


----------



## MastahRiz

Smeer's right, these classes are the most important, and the AP scores are well worth it if you can score high.


----------



## bkhan08

so wen can i start applying if i am grauduating in june 2008


----------



## Smeer

You can get your IBCC equivalence certificate any time of the year, but since you're graduating in June, you want to make sure you have all your documents ready for the IBCC and send those to the IBCC as soon as possible after you graduate. Once you have that you need to submit your application(s) for PTAP and Self-finance by August 31 and/or September 1, you'll have to check the exact date when the announce the seats again in 2008.


----------



## bkhan08

Where can i obtain the IBCC certificate from ..... Man i hope i get in INSHALLAH I WILL =)


----------



## MedGrunt

There are IBCC offices located in a few different cities throughout Pakistan. You'll need to take all of your documents to one of them to get your IBCC certificate made.

For more information about IBCC equivalence read the following thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...pakistan-medical-colleges.html?highlight=IBCC


----------



## bkhan08

salaam i have a question if i take the ap exams biology and chemistry what score do u think i will need to be admitted to a good med school in paki


----------



## Smeer

bkhan08 said:


> salaam i have a question if i take the ap exams biology and chemistry what score do u think i will need to be admitted to a good med school in paki


Based on this year's merit list and on the assumption that competition will grow each year, I would say *aim for a 5*. There's a good chance you could still get into a good medical school in Pak. with a 4 on these exams, but a 5 will earn you significantly better marks. When you refer to "a good med school in paki," I'm assuming you're referring to KE or Allama Iqbal since you've posted this question under "Medical Colleges in Lahore," and speaking strictly of those two, if you get lower than a 4 your chances looks slim.

Other factors also come into play, however, that could add up to be quite as important as how you score on your AP tests (i.e. how many people drop out of the first merit list when you apply, your grades and/or AP test scores in other subjects, how many people apply during the year in which you apply, how tough competition is, etc.)

Bottom line: go for the five. That's the best you can do. Everything else is out of your control #happy. Good luck !

(If you need some help/advice on doing well on either of those exams just PM me or post on an appropriate thread and I would be more than glad to help you out)


----------



## zulara

Hi all, 

First of all I just wanted to say thanks for all of the information on this forum- it has been super helpful in the craziness that has been the Pakistani MBBS admissions process for foreigners. 

This doesnt have to do with AP exams but I received admission for Fatima Jinnah and I was just wondering if anyone else was planning on attending FJ next year? 

Congrats to everyone on their admissions and good luck to everyone still going through the process.


----------



## Smeer

zulara said:


> I received admission for Fatima Jinnah and I was just wondering if anyone else was planning on attending FJ next year?


Congratulations zulara! Taimur and I aren't going to FJ but we'll be @ KE #laugh.


----------



## zulara

lol. thanks so much smeer. congrats on your acceptance!
good luck with everything and getting ready to go to lahore and with first year stuff. 
i'm sure that we'll run into each other when we're homesick and at mcdonalds! #happy


----------



## Smeer

zulara said:


> lol. thanks so much smeer. congrats on your acceptance!
> good luck with everything and getting ready to go to lahore and with first year stuff.
> i'm sure that we'll run into each other when we're homesick and at mcdonalds! #happy


nice! Maybe we can get a little Lahori circle up to chill if we get a little too homesick, I've met 3-4 of us that will be in Lahore just on this site! Never hurts to have a few contacts #wink


----------



## ghummank04

i got here two days ago and still don't have a cell phone...will let u know as soon as i get one.


----------



## taimur

03014520492

call me, im in lahore woohoo


----------



## taimur

how come people talk about failing alot on this site?
is it cause they dont study?
i dont wana fail!!

no offense but the Fsc kids are extremely paindoo
the A levels kids are on par with the rest of the world but man the fsc guys!
i cant fit in that! gota keep a low profile! yes ! a low profile!
crud shuda went to LMDC where the kids are a bit more normal!
stinkin ke no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
shud i be this worried?


----------



## MastahRiz

Nah. It's like that everywhre.


----------



## ali9686

taimur said:


> how come people talk about failing alot on this site?
> is it cause they dont study?
> i dont wana fail!!
> 
> no offense but the Fsc kids are extremely paindoo
> the A levels kids are on par with the rest of the world but man the fsc guys!
> i cant fit in that! gota keep a low profile! yes ! a low profile!
> crud shuda went to LMDC where the kids are a bit more normal!
> stinkin ke no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> shud i be this worried?


lol bro, you haven't even started class and your already hating KE. Usually it takes about a year to develop this hatred.

yea majority of the local students are a bit paindu, but hey if you get to know them they are not so bad. I mean to say is that you got to spend the next five yrs or so with them! adjust and compromise comes to mind.


----------



## MedGrunt

taimur said:


> no offense but the Fsc kids are extremely paindoo
> the A levels kids are on par with the rest of the world but man the fsc guys!
> i cant fit in that! gota keep a low profile! yes ! a low profile!
> crud shuda went to LMDC where the kids are a bit more normal!
> stinkin ke no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> shud i be this worried?



once the initial shock wears off you'll probably find that even most of the Fsc kids are pretty decent. Personally I've found better friends amongst the locals than the "foreigners."


----------



## MastahRiz

agreed.

When it comes to making friends:

locals > foreigners


----------



## Fatima

Salam,

I'm fatima ; a grade 12 student in Canada. Its my dream to become a doctor!! If i choose to study in canada then after 4 years of university i will apply to medical school. The med skewl in my province has only 150-200 seats and it is really hard to get in unless I go to the States or apply to the carribean islands. So instead of doing university here I want to go straight to med school. I wanted to apply to Europe but my abu doesn't let me because we barely know anyone there and he doesn't want me to live there alone. So we were really considering the med schools in Lahore because 99% of my relatives live in Pakistan. 

I have a few questions and I am hoping someone can answer them. What subjects do I need if i want to apply for med school in pakistan. Right now I have:
Chem 12
Math 12
Bio 12
English 12
French 12
History 12
I'm not sure if I need physics 12. Can anyone tell me if I need it because if i do then i will have to drop a course next semester and take physics instead. Note: I took physics 11. Also, I'm not sure if i'll fit in as a forigen student because I heard its really tough and plus its going to be really really hot. Worst of all my parents and brother are going to live in Canada and if I go to pakistan I'll have to live in a dorm and not see them for months. I'll applying to the universities in Canada but I also want to give the medical schools in Pakistan a try. I'll apply and come to Lahore in the summer and see if i like them. I have 2 cousins who go to med school so I'm thinking of spending a day or two at their med school to get a jist of what its like. 

Also, what are the requirements. Will I have to give an entry test? Also I looked at the pictures of the dorms in king edward. Someone posted them in this thread. After looking at them I'm seriously freaking out. Are the dorms in pakistan this bad? I mean i thought they were comfortable...ahh..anywayz...

Right now my average is about 90% but my dad was telling me when i apply they have this process and its probably going to be reduced down by 10-15%. I really want to be a doctor and I hope I get into a good med school. But I dont want to make the wrong choice for myself either. Inshallah Allah(swt) will work things out, ameen.



MastahRiz said:


> agreed.
> When it comes to making friends:
> locals > foreigners


Omg!! See I'm afraid I'm going to be a loner if I study in Pakistan med school. I have no idea how the paki system works. So I'm hoping I get into fatima jinnah cause alot of my cousins go there and hopefully they'll guide me through. *sigh*


----------



## MastahRiz

You should read the FAQ


----------



## Fatima

alright thanx. The link u gave me states i need bio, chem and physics with lab. Is lab supposed to be a seperate class they're looking at or are they refering to labs being doing within the class.


----------



## MastahRiz

Labs are almost never separate. They mean included in the class.


----------



## Fatima

o acha..theek...thanx


----------



## MastahRiz

This is an English forum. Thanks.


----------



## Fatima

alright.. sorry about that

The sticky thread by Rehan answers the following question:

*23. I never took physics/chemistry/biology! Can I still get into a medical school in Pakistan?* 
No, you cannot. You must have completed one year of all three subjects prior to entering medical school in Pakistan. If you have not taken these courses you will have to take those first.

~So if i took Physics 11; then I don't need to take physics 12 if i want to get into med school in pakistan?


----------



## < sara >

Hi everyone...

hope alls good wid u all..

well... i am sara.. (and im new here!) 

currently, i m studying at an american international school in saudi arabia... im a pakistani citizen but i hav never lived there... and i wanna do MBBS  (inshAllah) 

okay guys.. rite now.. im in grade 12... so that means im gonna graduate (June 7,2008)! My current OVERALL high school GPA is 3.58 out of 4. My current grade 12 GPA is 3.9 out of 4. (mashAllah ) 

hmm so as u can see its quiet good... so i hav heard wen i get my transcript converted to the paki version.. so like da IBCC thing or smethin like that.. they make ur marks like 60%...  is that true? Do you think they will make my marks 60% if i have an overall GPA of 3.5 out of 4? 

hmm... i graduate on june 7, 2008. Then i get to Pakistan in about a week.. and im confused cuz i dont know wat to do and i hav no one to help me or guide me  so i really need all the help you can give me.. i wanna get into KE or AIMC.. those r my top priorities... and if not... well.. Allah khair kare... 

hmm so wat do i do exactly.. i m from lahore.. (but i've nevr lived there :S i was born in saudi arabia) guys.. if u can plz dnt refer me to a site or smething.. just kinda outline wat u wud do if u were me and if u knew wat u were doing.. (cuz apprently i dunno wat to do!! :S) 

also.. is their any way i can get out of taking that pakistani entrance exam??? 

lastly... do i apply as a overseas pakistani.. or intl' applicant? i think the overseas but im not sure.. please please please.. do all you can to help me.. i really need it 

Also..taking the sat1...(or sat2s) will that help my equivalency score? 

thanks guys you all do a lot of good by helping future med students like me


----------



## MedGrunt

< sara > said:


> so i hav heard wen i get my transcript converted to the paki version.. so like da IBCC thing or smethin like that.. they make ur marks like 60%...  is that true? Do you think they will make my marks 60% if i have an overall GPA of 3.5 out of 4?
> 
> hmm so wat do i do exactly.. i m from lahore.. (but i've nevr lived there :S i was born in saudi arabia) guys.. if u can plz dnt refer me to a site or smething.. just kinda outline wat u wud do if u were me and if u knew wat u were doing.. (cuz apprently i dunno wat to do!! :S)
> 
> also.. is their any way i can get out of taking that pakistani entrance exam???
> 
> lastly... do i apply as a overseas pakistani.. or intl' applicant? i think the overseas but im not sure.. please please please.. do all you can to help me.. i really need it
> 
> Also..taking the sat1...(or sat2s) will that help my equivalency score?


Hi Sara,
Welcome to the forum. There's tons of great info on this site you just have to read through some of the threads to find it. Take a look around and you'll be able to find all of the answers to your questions, as most people come with the same exact problems and concerns. Start off by reading: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html and then, http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/29-ibcc-equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges.html to get a better idea about the entire admission process.

Browse through any other threads that interest you as well and if anything confuses you, feel free to ask. Also you can use the search function at the top of the site to help you find threads/posts about specific topics.


----------



## MedGrunt

Sara,
This forum is designed to help students, but at the same time there's no need for members to waste their time repeating the same exact info over and over again. Take my advice and read the threads.


----------



## < sara >

lol hey hey im sorry! :S i hadnt refreshd da page so i didnt see your reply..  thank you so much though.. yeah that first site helped a lot... 

umm... i wanted to ask u one more thing... you know for the IBCC... wat other documents do they need besides the transcript? Should i take all the awards high honor roll and honor roll certificates i received? Toefl scores? Sat scores as well? do u think it will make a difference to those ppl? thanks a lot


----------



## ashley21

hey sara, I'm new to this community as well but yes all of your achievements will be evaluated... i would suggest that you contact the school and plan a meeting with a campus administrator for precise instruction, good luck sara!


----------



## [email protected]@m

Hi ....I came to pakistan like last year and wanted to apply in medical over here....Those IBCC shit made me wait like a year because of some complications . ...I gave the entry test dis year...studied for FSC one but found out like 2 weeks before the test that i would have to give the A-levels one...wtf....no one guided me here properly..Well i wanna knw dat hv u guys applied to medical over here as foreigners???...or as regualr students?. If as foreigners thn wht is d procedure and how much does dis cost???....cuz i m really confused now...and planning to go back.... because of tht equivalency shit my marks got reduced from 88.9% to 70%......and bcoz of dat ... I cudnt cum in the open merit list ofcourse......so plz anyone help me ....i m in desparate need


----------



## MastahRiz

Please read the forum rules before posting. Writing like that^ is just going to get your posts deleted. 
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]@m

*Again-- Read the forum rules. Your post has been deleted. Thanks. -Moderators.
*


----------



## [email protected]@m

*umm*

Pakistan Technical Assistance Program pay the same tuition fees that local students do (around $300-$400 per year!)

What is Pakistan technical assistance program???...


----------

